# To those of you who foster



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i can't believe this thread doesn't have my name on it!! I was thinking these exact questions last nite? 
particularly about size of enclosed area & if cost of it could be deducted. Maybe some fosters could post pics of their setups


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> We would really like to get set up here for fostering, but I have a couple of questions.
> How much area do you have enclosed outside?
> Do you work outside the home? I work part time about 25-30 hrs a week.
> Did you have to contact your township for permission?
> ...


Im not sure the sq footage of my yard, but I have a decent size fenced in back yard. I do work outside the home part time unless its our busy season then its more. I would think each state laws are different, so not sure if you would have to contact them. If you have a limit on animals that you have as long as your not over then I wouldnt see why you would have to talk to them. I know for mileage we can deduct it for our taxes, but as for the rest I dont think so. Our rescue pays for our food and vet bills.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I fostered in Houston, and rescue paid for vet care but nothing else. I just left the foster dog in my house and never had any problems. I work full-time. Guess I got lucky with the dogs I had.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

spruce said:


> i can't believe this thread doesn't have my name on it!! I was thinking these exact questions last nite?
> particularly about size of enclosed area & if cost of it could be deducted. Maybe some fosters could post pics of their setups


My fosters come in to my home like its one of mine own.They dont get any different treatment. When im gone all dogs are crated. I usually do puppies mostly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> We would really like to get set up here for fostering, but I have a couple of questions.
> How much area do you have enclosed outside?
> Do you work outside the home? I work part time about 25-30 hrs a week.
> Did you have to contact your township for permission?
> ...


I have a decent size yard, but it's not big. Some of our foster homes have very small yards. I am homemaker, but 99% of our foster homes work full time. Their foster dogs are either trustworthy in the house, or are crated during working hours. I don't think there are any requirements to contact our city, but as mentioned you would want to be sure you are not exceeding the number of pets allowed by your city ordinances. Mileage is tax deductible, I suppose you could keep receipts for food, toys, etc., and claim them as donations (as long as your rescue is 501c).


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My fenced in back yard is 60 X 60 square feet. 
I have a full time job but I am allowed to come home for lunch to check on the dogs and let them outside for a bit. 

Our rescue pays for all vet care but food and collars are my expense. I did not check with my township about doing this, but I did let my neighbors know when I had a new foster there.

The rescue you volunteer for mught be able to tell you if any expenses you have can be written off for tax purposes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My yard is not super big, but it is sufficient for it's use which is for pottying. I walk my dogs when I get home from work, and as long as the foster is up to date on vetting, I take them along. I also usually only do puppies. I work full time, but come home on my lunch. My husband is disabled, so he is home most of the time, too. Our rescue pays for all vetting and I pay for food, toys and leashes. Crates are donated and we have approximately 20 of various sizes available.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so glad I read this thread. The questions about space is somethign I've always wondered too. My husband and I hope to foster once we move and get settled!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I doon't foster-Hubby won't agree to it.*

I don't foster-Hubby won't agree to it---Arghh!!!!

We have two dogs and a fenced yard, but we had the same two medium-large dogs in a townhouse with no fence in backyard.

I think the most important thing for a foster to have is a LOVE OF DOGS!

I don't think the size of your house or yard matters, or if you work full time or part time.


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I don't foster-Hubby won't agree to it---Arghh!!!!
> 
> We have two dogs and a fenced yard, but we had the same two medium-large dogs in a townhouse with no fence in backyard.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% Karen! I have fostered dogs and we have NO fence (we are getting one next week:banana:!). I am home most of the day but I do care for my 3 very young kids (not much time LOL). I have fostered for a German Shepherd rescue and then for a GR rescue. If you LOVE the dogs and have good intentions...then GO FOR IT!!! We never looked into tax write offs (I'd be surprised if there are any), but most rescues will reimburse you for caring for the dogs. What is the dogs alternative???? Living in a shelter or dying??? If you can offer a warm bed, food, and most importantly a loving touch...then YOU are better than the alternative....no matter how big your yard is!!!!

Good luck and keep us up to date!


----------

